# Filtration for my 125gal



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

just bought a 125gal and wanted see what you guys use in filtrating a 6ft tank. I currently have a 90gal show tank that has a AC110 and Sump powred by a mag 7. The tank came with (2) magnum canisters but I won't know which models until Monday. Any idea, tips, and pics are welcome. Also any advice on water movement would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

dang, nobody on this forum has a 6ft tank? :-?


----------



## Felony (Jan 19, 2006)

On my 125 Tall or whatever it is(5 ft) i am running 3 canisters. 2 Eheim 2217s which are primarily my bio filtration and a Rena xp3 for mech/nitrate removal.


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm using a DIY wet/dry that I made out of a 55g aquarium.

Mike


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Ditto , except I'm using a 50g rubbermaid storage bin.


----------



## CDMOK (Mar 28, 2008)

1 Eheim 2217
1 Rena XP3


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

i like the sump on my 90gal but I'm curious if the canisters are a better option as this would be my first time using them.

So I'm wondering which keeps water quality better gallon for gallon?

I do like the idea of a homemade sump using the rubbermaid...........are there any pics of that setup?

I'm gonna research and look at the canisters tonight.


----------



## thevein (May 10, 2006)

felony- what's your water readings like and number of fish?

you other guys too?

I'm planning on

- 1m 2f O.Lithobates (think I have a reverse trio)
- 1m 1f C. Borleyi "yllw fin"

Will purchase
-Taiwan Reef 1m 2f
-P.Phenochilus Tanzania 1m 2f

Growing out to be added later
- Red Emps 1m 3f

Would like to add a group of mbuna...........I was thinking of adding Saulosi since they are boisterous and can probably hold their own with the haps.........ideas here would be great as they could be interchanged with ....Cy.sp Lion Mara Rocks or Cy.Afra White top hara


----------



## moneygetter1 (Jan 8, 2006)

8) It's all in my 'sig'. Water parameters always stable & plenty of movement. 'T'


----------



## Rizup (Jan 29, 2008)

My setup is an all-male peacock/hap setup. I currently have 18 cichlids, 1 syno multi, and a mix of 7 standard and albino bristlenose plecos. No problems with the bioload - the wet dry handles things great!

I did add a XP3 for about a week strictly for mechanical filtration, but took it back because I realized I didn't need it. I will say that I was very pleased with the XP3 though - it was silent.


----------

